
1,2,3,4 shall we declare Information War? (#RememberLitvinenko) - putonium
Are there any Russian speakers reading Hacker News wanting a pathway to influence the 2018 Russian Election? This is about honest, research-integrity Russian speakers worldwide, and Russian citizens in particular, taking back joint control over the neutral &quot;Point-of-View&quot; of Russian Wikipedia. Specifically, aligning these two Wikipedia articles with BBC Coverage:<p>BBC Coverage: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bbc.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;uk-19647226<p>English Wikipedia: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Alexander_Litvinenko<p>Russian Wikipedia: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ru.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Литвиненко,_Александр_Вальтерович<p>The key to this is an accurate, neutral point-of-view over the Litvinenko Polonium poisoning. Not Putin&#x27;s or Project Lakhta&#x27;s or Russian Politicians&#x27; false rendering of the facts... the facts according to Russian-speaking neutral fact-finders taking back control over Russian Wikipedia.
======
putonium
If you look at the Russian Wikipedia Entry side-by-side, you'll see major
discrepancies: concerted efforts to bury, hide, or add FUD (fear, uncertainty,
doubt) into FSB and Putin's personal culpability for the Polonium-210
poisoning of Litvinenko.

If you want to "hit Putin where it hurts", isn't this where you would start,
establishing the "incontrovertible facts" (see: General McMaster's description
of IRA 2016 US election hacking) of Litvinenko's murder on Russian language
Wikipedia, and pinning that crime, as per the evidence, on the primary
conspirator?

------
putonium
Заблокировать его? Заблокировать его? Заблокировать его?

